# 6 months Wavy Coat?



## johnanz (Nov 25, 2018)

Hi can anyone here tell me if my 6 month old female puppy will lose her wavy back coat and if she will be a long haired gsd dog? Please help, thanks. Photos attached.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

interesting waves and oh so shiny! Your gal might not be long haired but might be plushy. I look forward to seeing how she grows into her coat.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Looks long haired to me. Our younger dog, long hair, had the same waves at that age.


----------



## johnanz (Nov 25, 2018)

*Full GSD or Not?*

I was walking her the other day and another random dog walker asked me if she was a full GSD dog because of her wavy back hair? I replied of course she is but after I went home it made me a bit paranoid about it. What do you guys & gals on here think? I have attached more pics.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Yes, she is a long coat... the waves will go away as her coat lengthens over the next year.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Fodder said:


> ... the waves will go away as her coat lengthens over the next year.


Or not! Cava is almost 11 months old and her curls are showing no signs of going away. 

She definitely looks like a purebred longcoat GSD. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This was Cava at about 6 months old: 










The fur along her back is slightly less curly now, but it does still curl quite a bit.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Or not! Cava is almost 11 months old and her curls are showing no signs of going away.


Tilden was wavy well over a year. He didn’t even get grinch feet or a fancy tail til two.

So we’ll see where she lands..... just like her weight :lurking:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Fodder said:


> Tilden was wavy well over a year. He didn’t even get grinch feet or a fancy tail til two.
> 
> So we’ll see where she lands..... just like her weight :lurking:


Small, Cava, stay small.  Her tail is ridiculous, and has been for a long time - she has the longest tail fur of any of our coaties. Actually, of any GSD I've ever seen. And she is just starting to get hairy hobbit feet but it will be awhile before they're as furry as Keefer's or as Halo's were.


----------



## johnanz (Nov 25, 2018)

So do you think my gal Jessie is 100% Pure GSD?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Op, both our wgsl coaties started with some wavy hair down their back, both straightened with maturity. My working line coatie is different. His hair grows along his sides and sweeps outward away from his body similar to Cava's hair along her lower rib cage area.




Cassidy's Mom said:


> This was Cava at about 6 months old:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## johnanz (Nov 25, 2018)

*Purebred GSD?*

So do you think my gal Jessie is 100% pure GSD?


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Totally, no question about it!


----------



## johnanz (Nov 25, 2018)

Do you think she will be a long haired GSD?
I hope she loses her waves and goes straight later on? Do you think she will?


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

She is a long-coat definitely. The long hair inside her ears and behind them, plus the length of coat on her back is the proof. My guy looked just like that at 6 months. One thing about coaties, their length of coat can change over the years. My guy did not get the long feathers on the backs of his front legs until he was about 5. How long your girl's hair may be and where it will grow should become clear as she matures. She is utterly adorable and very pretty!


----------



## johnanz (Nov 25, 2018)

Thanks Quinnsmom and to everyone who answered, I certainly feel better now getting all your opinions on my gal Jessie and good to know she is 100% GSD and also pleased to hear that she will most likely be a long-coat.
At what age do you think she will get her long-coat?


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

If you want to see a monthly progression I have an album of my big-boy
https://www.flickr.com/photos/car2ner/albums/72157644184433089


----------



## mike4625 (Apr 25, 2018)

there is a dna kit you can order off amazon if you wanted to know for sure think it was called wisdom panel breed identification dna test kit or something i saw when researching myself. looks like a very cute dog either way!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

My female shepherd has waves on her back. She isn't a long coat just wavey


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I was hoping they would go away. But they have stuck with her.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

mike4625 said:


> there is a dna kit you can order off amazon if you wanted to know for sure think it was called wisdom panel breed identification dna test kit or something i saw when researching myself. looks like a very cute dog either way!


I like all the info you get with EmbarkVet and they are having a sale right now.


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

*wavy*



johnanz said:


> I was walking her the other day and another random dog walker asked me if she was a full GSD dog because of her wavy back hair? I replied of course she is but after I went home it made me a bit paranoid about it. What do you guys & gals on here think? I have attached more pics.


 yes they come in wavy too. ps so cute huggies


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

*wavy*



johnanz said:


> So do you think my gal Jessie is 100% pure GSD?


 Best way to find out is by a DNA test for dogs


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

cdwoodcox said:


> I was hoping they would go away. But they have stuck with her.



They add character! Nice looking pup.


----------



## coolgsd (May 1, 2010)

I agree. The guard hair will likely always be wavy if it is that way when young. I am assuming you don't plan on allowing breeding so I would say be happy with her. I don't see much undercoat though which should be showing. Maybe it is just the picture. We used to have three descriptions of coats. Short coat (like a Malinois - wonderful dog but wrong coat for a GSD); Standard coat (nice guard hair all over body of about 3 in length); "coated" (long at 4-5 inches, a lot of undercoat and a look like a fluffy Belgian Sheepdog mix). All should have both guard and undercoat hair and occasionally a standard coat would have the wavy guard hair on the back. I had a gorgeous black and red girl with a standard coat but a little wave on the back. She also had a few small spots of white on her toes but still a beautiful girl. 

Like I said, things have changed but I still prefer the SV standards over AKC.


----------



## michaelr (Aug 5, 2010)

Just to add another example. This is our Duke at 25 weeks with some waves on his back and at 2 years, straight haired back, hairy feet, majestic tail, and all.


Show lines on both sides. Six out of the litter with normal coats and he along with one brother being somewhere between plush and long coated depending on where on his body you choose to look.


----------

